# I lost my soul mate today



## Dove (Oct 23, 2006)

It's over ..I lost Paul this morning. Thank you all for your support.loveDove


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

OH NO - Marge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OH - I'm speechless!!!!!!!  I'm going to call you right now.  I'm so sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDITED TO ADD:  if anyone wants Marge's address please PM me - she would love cards from her "other" family.


----------



## Buck (Oct 23, 2006)

Marge,

Can't imagine the loss but, understand, you are in my (and Katie E's) thoughts and prayers.  Wish we could be near you to give you comfort.  God be with you.

Buck


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Marge - I am so glad Michael (my husband) and I were able to meet both of them a few years back.  My husband was SO humbled by him.  He was an amazing man - Paul - you will never be forgotten that's for sure!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 24, 2006)

Dear Marge,

There are really no words but, hold your doggie close and bask in the warmth of that unconditional love.  Let that reflect how we at DC feel for you.

Love and prayers.

Katie


----------



## luvs (Oct 24, 2006)

kind marge. burst into tears reading you lost your love. prayers & hugs & love to you. 
-luv, luvs
take care & rest his soul


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 24, 2006)

I cant believe it.  I was laying in my bed, and I kept thinking about you and Paul. I couldnt get to sleep so I logged on to DC. And then I saw this.   Marge (Grandma) Im so so so VERY sorry. You are always in my prayers. I wish I could do something. Send you some comfort. Alas, I CAN send you my love.   And a BIG ******HUG*******
We all love you and I pray that your heart is comforted. 
If you need ANYTHING please dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## Dove (Oct 24, 2006)

I love you allMarge


----------



## wasabi (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, my dear friend, I don't know what to say. I felt I knew Paul with all of your stories about him and your life with him. I am grieving along with you and your sons and Dove. I love you, dear friend.


----------



## licia (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, I'm so sorry about your loss. I've read so much about the two of you while he was sick before and feel like I know you.  My best to you.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2006)

_Marge,_
_I'm so very sorry. Please know that you both have all my thoughts,prayers. If there is anything I can do for you please, let me know.._
_We love you, please take care of yourself._

_kadesma_


----------



## Dove (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you again..Please go to members photos and search for Dove and meet my wonderful family. When my sons left me tonight ny boys held me and said "we are here for you Mom" Marge & Dove


----------



## luvs (Oct 24, 2006)

internet Grandma, please continue to speak of your woes with us. we love you quite dearly.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 24, 2006)

Dove, my sincerest regards for your loss.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm so so sorry.... a prayer and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2006)

A glimpse into the life of Paul  

Paul and grandson Christopher on Father's Day 2005

Paul on the day he left to join forces with the Marines in Viet Nam

Paul in Vietnam in 1966

Paul in NC at his parent's house

Paul, probably around the time my husband and I met him

Paul's son Kevin and Kevin's son Christopher

Paul in North Korea in 1951

The Bombshell Paul married 

This is kitchenelf, Mr. kitchenelf, Marge, and Paul in Napa Valley 

Their children and grandchildren when they took them out to eat on their 50th Wedding Anniversary - two years ago


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 24, 2006)

My heart goes out to you and your family at this sad time.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 24, 2006)

So very sorry to hear your news, Dove. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, I am so sorry.  We have mostly words here on DC, but words fail at a time like this.  My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm so very sorry Marge.  My tears welled up reading this.  May Paul find eternal peace.  I'm keepin you in my thoughts. A big hug to you.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 24, 2006)

Dear Marge
My sincere condolences.  I'm sending out strong thoughts to you at this sad time.
Ishbel


----------



## Shunka (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm so very sorry Marge. Wish I was there to give you {{{{HUGS!!!}}}}....will send them this way.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

Please accept my apologies for intruding on a personal moment, but I feel I simply must offer my condolences as well.  From the outpouring of sentiment here I can only imagine how wonderful your husband was.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, I am very sorry! Prayers & hugs for you & your family.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, I'm so sorry to hear this. Our thoughts and prayers for you and your family. 

John


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2006)

marge, what more can be added to i'm so sorry, except we love you and are here for you.
i'll be sure to keep you and paul in my prayers.


----------



## Anne (Oct 24, 2006)

*Dear Marge,*
** 
*You and I don't know each other yet, but I want to tell you how sorry I am.  The love that you and your husband have shared, as described here, is a wondrous thing.  Please hold onto it.  Let it sustain you through this difficult time, and please know that others care.  My heart goes out to you.*
** 
*Anne*


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge I am so very sorry. You have my deepest sympathies. We love you.


----------



## amber (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge I am so very sorry for your loss.  My deepest condolenses to you and your family.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 24, 2006)

((((Marge!!))))  I know in a moment like this, there is no right word to heal your pain and grief.  But if you look over the mist of tears, you realise all the happy years and precious memories you shared with him.  How many people can say that these days?  Celebrate the life you had together, and know that he will be always with you in spirit.  
And Paul will be glad to know that you won't be left alone, we will always be here for you!!

Luvs and hugs

Licia


----------



## kyles (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh Marge, love, support and hugs from over this side of the pond.

Kylie


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't know what to say Marge, other than I am so sorry.  I will keep you in my prayers.

Barbara


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, my condolences to you and your family. So very sorry .


----------



## lulu (Oct 24, 2006)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 24, 2006)

Dear Marge: We don't know each other yet, but my heart is aching for you. 

Lots of prayers and good thoughts are flying your way from Chez Julia! Paul will never be far from you. Love never dies.

June


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge:

I am saddened by your great loss.  Our thoughts are with you and your family.  

Andy


----------



## Constance (Oct 24, 2006)

I know there are no words to heal your pain right now, so I'll simply say this.
Paul will always be with you, in your heart.


----------



## kimbaby (Oct 24, 2006)

I am so sorry Dove...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh Marge  .........no words can express how sorry I am for you and your family.  I know how deep you and Paul's love was for one another...your love inspires us all.  I wish I could reach out and hug you but all that I can do is send you my virtual hug and sympathy during this time. 

Lean on others now and except their offers of help during your time of grief. 

We love you and know we're all here for you.


----------



## middie (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh Dove. I'm so very very sorry for your loss. My heart really goes out to you and your family. I'm at such a loss for words right now. Just please know that we ALL are here for you ! I'm going to go light a candle in his honor right now.


----------



## Toots (Oct 24, 2006)

Dove, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 24, 2006)

Dear Dove,

I don't know you very well, except for your postings--all my deepest sympathies-- lost my dearest mother-in-law 2 weeks ago and the ache is still there-----so a soul-mate------you're in my thoughts and prayers and glad that you have such a wonderful support group here!!!!


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh Marge, I am so very sorry.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Foodfiend (Oct 24, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family in this time of grief.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, I am so sorry about Paul's passing. I'm just speechless. There are no words to take away this pain, but please know that Paul will not be forgotten. Through you he touched many lives here. You and Paul have been an inspiration to us all and will continue to be. My prayers are with you and your family Marge. Much love.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 24, 2006)

Come to us here anytime Marge.  We all love you....and want to be the shoulder you lean on.  May you be blessed with peace in your heart from all the beautiful memories you've shared with Paul...including the strong arms of your sons.  Don't be afraid to lean on us or them.  We love you.


----------



## Sandyj (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh Marge, I am truly so sad and so sorry to hear of you and your family's loss. I looked at the photographs that kitchenelf posted, and what a lovely family you have. You and your family are in my thoughts and my prayers. Sandy


----------



## jennyema (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh Marge, I am so, so sorry ....  There really aren't adequate words at times like this but please know that I am praying for you that you find comfort and peace.  I know Paul is looking over you.

Jenny


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

BC


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, I'm so sorry.  My thoughts and prayer go out to you.  You have a beautiful family and I know you will find comfort in each other during this difficult time.


----------



## phinz (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. 

Sail on Paul.


----------



## rickell (Oct 24, 2006)

to paul, you and your family i will pray.  i do know it is hard to loose someone
you love and think you can't be without, in times like this i found it best
to think how would my loved one want me to live?   want me to be sad 
or remember all we had together and be happy for all the special times you did have together and how together you both gave to each other and to all
. someday you will be together again.  i am truely sorry for your loss


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 24, 2006)

Dear Marge, May peace and love surround you at this sad time. Our hearts are filled with sorrow for you and your wonderful family.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your loss, Marge.

my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, you have my deepest sympathies.  Your love and devotion to Paul are such an inspiration to all of us.  You gave him a wonderful life, full of the truest kind of love and tender care.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, there are no words to describe how sorry I am for your loss.  At times like these it is so hard to know what to say . . . . but gather your family around you and hold on to their strength to help you through the grief and sadness.  Remember always, with joy, the memories you and Paul made together.  They will become the mortar that keeps your life together.  

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 24, 2006)

Dove, please accept my sincerest sympathy for you and your family.


----------



## corazon (Oct 24, 2006)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.  We are with you Marge.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 24, 2006)

God bless you and your boys, Marge.

Rest in peace, Paul.


----------



## VickiQ (Oct 24, 2006)

(((Marge)))I'm so sorry to hear of Paul's passing-  I haven't been here in a few days-I am so so sorry.YOU are such an inspiration to me -how you love your family and how your love for Paul is felt in every one of your words>may you always feel him near you- I'm sure he will always be there.With so much love and energy, Vicki


----------



## The Z (Oct 24, 2006)

It's hard to know what to say but I have to say SOMEthing...

First, my most sincere sympathy and blessing goes out to you and your family.

Second, I am constantly amazed by the depth of feelings that we develop here in the cyber world.  On other forums I've seen members gather together to provide financial assistance to a fellow member who had a very sick child.  The definition of 'friendship' has certainly been broadened over the past several years, and it is my honor to have shared this space with you.

Love to you and all my friends here,
Mark.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 24, 2006)

Dear Marge,

My heart goes out to you and I am so sorry.  Lots of love, hugs and kisses.  I can imagine how painful this is for you.

I saw that you have two boys and this also must be a terrible loss for them.  Paul is in Heaven looking down at all of you and seeing that you are all okay.

Again my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Reanie525i (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, I am very sorry about your loss. My prayers go out to you and your loved ones. May God bless you all and help you get through this trying time.    Reanie


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 24, 2006)

Everyone here has said it so well Marge all I can add is my heart reaches out to you. Of course you and your whole family will be in our prayers. Bless you Marge.
Love and Hugs James


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm speechless. Hugs to you and your family, prayers, good memories, tears, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. we love you, Marge.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 24, 2006)

God bless you and your family.  I looked at the photographs of your family, and it is apparent that you shared alot of love and happiness together. I pray for strength for you and yours in the days to come and I am so sorry about your husband.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh Marge, my heart is aching for you!! Paul left this world knowing that he had all the love that you had to give him. May the lord help you through this time of grief and know that all of us here are thinking of you and praying for you!! Lots of love and hugs!!!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge My thoughts prayers and love are with you and your family


----------



## sattie (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about this.  Such a devastating loss and my heart and prayers are with you sweetie.


----------



## jkath (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, you mean so much to your entire DC family. It's as though our own Grandpa passed on. I am so sorry for you loss, losing your true love. I know you will keep his memory in your heart all your days. May you and your sons find strength through this difficult time. (((hugs to you)))


----------



## MJ (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am very sorry...


----------



## QSis (Oct 24, 2006)

Marge, 

Every time I've seen your post today, I have teared up.  

Your few simple words have spoken volumes of a lifetime of love and sharing.  

I am so, so sorry for your enormous loss now.

Sending you positive energies.

Lee


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 25, 2006)

Dove, I am so so sorry to learn of Paul's passing.  You are truely loved and have a foundation of support to help you through this time of grief.  He will always be with you in spirit.
Sending hugs and love, Beth


----------



## C.Whalen (Oct 25, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  My deepest sympathy.


----------



## Andy R (Oct 25, 2006)

Marge,  I never got to meet Paul but from what I have read about him, he must have been an amazing person.  May all your wonderful memories together remain vivid in your mind and his spirit alive in your soul.

If there is anything we can do (your DC Family) please let us know.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 25, 2006)

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and I know how much your grieving......time does heal but its hard to believe that when your experiencing such grief.  Stay strong my friend but lean on others now for support.  We love you Marge!


----------



## Flic (Oct 25, 2006)

So sorry to here of your loss, thoughts and prayers sent to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## cara (Oct 25, 2006)

Hallo dove,

I'm very sorry for your loss...
even if I never met you and Paul this news really shocked me.

I wish you a strong heart and send you some warm sunshines from Hannover


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 25, 2006)

oh marge, so sorry, reading this brings immediate tears and a deep sense of loss.  Our prayers are with you.

With love
Shannon


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 26, 2006)

Marge, check your PM's.  And you have my prayers and support.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this.  Marge, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## RMS (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your tragic loss Marge.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 28, 2006)

My dear Marge, I am so sorry to hear about Paul.  I will be thinking of you.  Remember it is OK to lean on others in times like this.  Take care.  Yours truly, SC


----------



## NightsinCalifornia (Oct 28, 2006)

Listen I may be new. But I am so very sorry about your loss. You have my thoughts and prayers. Be strong , and know that God always loves you !


----------



## pouncermom (Oct 28, 2006)

I am so sorry.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 28, 2006)

I also don't know how I missed your post...

My heart goes out to you and yours in these very difficult times...


----------



## Amazing324 (Oct 29, 2006)

Marge,

I've been away and just found this post.  I don't know you except by reading the previous posts and looking at your pictures.  I do know loss and offer my sympathy.


----------



## Dove (Nov 3, 2006)

It's all over now. The service was beautiful and very touching. He would have been pleased. The VFW did a wonderful job..the Fleet Reserve Association were there as well as the Marine Corps. The Navy and Marine Corps flags were flown. My two sisters flew home today so here I am talking to you. Thank you all who sent cards..they are all on top of my entertainment center and thank you all for your Prayers.Marge


----------



## wasabi (Nov 3, 2006)

Dearest Marge,

     May you live with sweet memories of Paul and have comfort in knowing that those that love you are just a mouse click away. Please give a hug to Dove from me and Koapaka.

With Warmest Aloha, Linda


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 3, 2006)

Yep, like I said in my PM, you just come here and we'll keep you company.  You know we love you!

Vicky


----------



## Lynan (Nov 3, 2006)

Marge, I am fairly new here but am totally blown away by the love and support shown by this community. The love and caring they have for you is palpable. What a special group of people.

My condolences on the loss of your darling Paul, but just remember that soulmates are that. Soul mates. He is part of you, with you and near you forever. It cannot be any other way. That is so very special.

I wish you gentle and peaceful days ahead.

xxx Lyn


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 3, 2006)

May you find comfort in your memories and in the warm sympathy that goes out to you today.


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so very sorry, Dove.  Grief shared is grief eased...hugs your way.

2 in Or


----------



## amber (Nov 3, 2006)

We'll always be here for you Marge.  So glad to see you posting again.


----------



## Stinker (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Marge,   I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  My heartfelt condolences to you and your family.  I am new to this site, however, the support and friendship shown by the people on the DC site is overwhelming.  What a great group of people.   My thoughts and prayers will be with you.  One day at a time.   Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

